# 3-26 [Bull Red INSANITY!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Obviously a few days late on this, but I still wanted to post it. The first few photos were taken by Nathan's girlfriend on her phone (before I made it out to the bridge), so the quality is really poor. 

Anyways, met Nathan & his girlfriend out at Sykes after work on Sunday night. She left about ten minutes after I got there, but Nathan I stayed & hammered the reds for a few hours. Not happy about breaking four off, but I'm not complaining about landing six! Had an absolute blast. 

The last fish in the photos is a 38'', & she was the fattest redfish I have ever caught in my life. She had a 23'' girth. Absolutely thick fish that gave me a crazy battle!

3/8 oz. & 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jigheads paired with Egret Baits wedgetails in the Opening Night color & Zoom Plastics Swimmin' Flukes in the white pearl color have been the go-to baits. Most fish can be found within 5-10' of the surface right now. 

*Tally for the Night:* _*Total of 12 Bulls*_

*Teddy:* 39'' & 41'' bull
*Nathan:* 35.25'', 38'', 38.25'', & 40'' bull
*Me: * 30.75'', 34.25'', 38'', 38'', 38.75'', & 40.25'' bull

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Second set of photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The last of the photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's dang sure been good lately!!! Crazy Tuesday night out there!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

13 bulls! I caught a 39" as well


----------

